# CZ P-07 Duty tritium/ fiber optic night sights?



## holeshot308 (Jan 31, 2015)

I'd like to replace the front and rear sights on my P-07 Duty with something similar to the Tru-glo TFO sights on my Glocks. Not having much luck since the options for the P-07 seem to be pretty limited. Any suggestions ? I have a Crimson Trace Rail Master laser sight mounted on it right now but it really sucks trying to find a holster. I had a friend make a "pancake" style holster for it but the way the laser activates it will turn on and off in the holster. I have the CZ paddle holster and really like the way it fits but the laser has to come off to use it. :smt100


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Try this: HIVIZ Sight Set CZ 75 83 85 97 P-01 Steel Fiber Optic Green

You may not be able to find as many options for the P07 yet. Most CZ sights are rather lacking, in my opinion.


----------

